# labour ban



## ricer143 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first time to post in expatforum. I need some advise regarding labour ban. I am under an unlimited contract but my residence visa stamp was issued on sept. 22, 2010 and it will expire on sept. 22, 2013. I served the company now for more than 2 years. If ever i decided to leave the company do i have a labour ban? please help me on this matter. thank you so much.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Google is your friend, :

Visa ban Dubai

excerpt:

"UAE Labour Law new labour ban rules in Dubai and UAE - January 2011

From Saturday 01 January 2011, the minimum period of employment for which a labour ban is not imposed is 2 years (previously was 3 years apparently).
This only applies to employees on unlimited contracts, or possibly workers on a limited contract who complete their contracts or terminate contracts before expiry with the agreement of their employer.
See new UAE Labour Law update for more details."


----------



## ricer143 (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks saraswat...i hope that this is applicable..


----------



## ricer143 (Dec 16, 2012)

hello! the new labour ban rules started January 2011 but i was employed sept 2010, should i be covered by these new rules?... pls i need your help.... thank you..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ricer 
1. you mentioned that you have already worked there for two years. Why do you think it would be applicable?
2. Yes, the new rules would be applicable to you. DOesn't matter when you were first employed
3. Maybe worthwhile to visit the MOL once? From what I have heard, they are quite helpful with advice


----------



## sajiduae7 (Aug 20, 2014)

hello guys,
i need help that i am working in sharjah since april 2013 and visa will expire on april 2015 but now have been worked more than one year but my company going to shutdown and they cancelled all staff so now i get other company offer letter for aed 4000 per month and i am facing 6 month labour ban now tell what to do?


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

sajiduae7 said:


> hello guys,
> i need help that i am working in sharjah since april 2013 and visa will expire on april 2015 but now have been worked more than one year but my company going to shutdown and they cancelled all staff so now i get other company offer letter for aed 4000 per month and i am facing 6 month labour ban now tell what to do?


You leave and hope that you get a better offer when you can come back.

On a serious note, why should you get a ban when it is the company that is being shut down, so it's not your fault that the job is ending. You should speak to authorities about this. A 'one rule fits all' system obviously doesn't seem to work here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sajiduae7 said:


> hello guys, i need help that i am working in sharjah since april 2013 and visa will expire on april 2015 but now have been worked more than one year but my company going to shutdown and they cancelled all staff so now i get other company offer letter for aed 4000 per month and i am facing 6 month labour ban now tell what to do?


Can you repost this as a new thread please. You'll get more answers that way. I think you should ask MoL because if the company is closing down, normally the ban can be lifted.


----------

